# Electric Blankets



## eanddrice

Howdy, we're thinking of doing some winter camping this season and wonder if anybody ever uses electric blankets in their pop-up's?


----------



## happiestcamper

Check this thread - http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/around-campfire/556-would-you-prefer.html

We have a hybrid, and went out this past weekend (got below 30). We used a combination of the camper's furnace and a space heater.


----------



## mailfire99

*Camping Electric Blanket*



eanddrice said:


> Howdy, we're thinking of doing some winter camping this season and wonder if anybody ever uses electric blankets in their pop-up's?


There would be no problem doing that at all. I would just take some extra heavy blankets in case you lost power for some crazy reason, just wouldnt rely 100% on them in the event something happened.

These are pricey, but an option as well. I believe truckers use them a lot.

http://cozywinters.com/shop/ew-rvhmp.html


----------



## haroldj

Something else you could try out too is to get one of those silver emergency blankets and put that under your bedding on the outer bunks. They are supposed to reflect like 80% of your body heat back to you, and they are only 2 or 3 dollars a piece, worth a shot.


----------



## eanddrice

We don't usually have a problem with the cold coming up through the mattress as we have a 2" memory foam topper that we use. We had thought about the electric blanket just to get the chill off the sheets before we crawl in. DW is the cold natured one. I don't think i could sleep under an electric blanket for too long with out having to come out from under...LOL!


----------



## sandy

We use to have pop-up campers and I would take an electric blanket with us when we'd go out in October (we live in Iowa & it starts getting cool by then). Went out on Memorial Day weekend one year and it was only in the 50's during the day, the nights were like heaven under that electric blanket!


----------



## antigua

Some of the newer models of popups, I think Jayco is one of, has available electric heat mattress. Plugs right into the wire harness they wire in the trailer. I saw some at an RV show here in Toronto. We have a hybrid too and it does get very cold in there some nights. We're going to buy some electric blankets too.


----------



## kiteri

You can buy the electric heated mattress pads too, if your pop-up didn't come with them:

Amazon.com: Sunbeam Heated Mattress Pad QUEEN Size: Kitchen & Dining

I think that idea is efficient because heat rises. If you have a blanket on top of you and a heated pad under you, I would imagine you would be pretty toasty!

I bought a twin heated mattress pad for my cot and will have to give you guys a report once I try it.


----------



## wasy

I never leave home without it ! Actually I have switched from the electric blanket to a mattress warmer, much more "comfy". Somehow the cold always came up from the mattress even with a 3" memory foam on it. But I never got rid of the good old electric blankey, it's still on the bed, the wiring is underneath just in case it gets really cold! And the older I get the colder it seems to get. Campground electricity is usually free, propane isn't.


----------



## artmart

The only other caution would be the power rating of the blanket. If it is a 110v plug in type, then you need to know what wattage (number of amps it draws). I had a popup that had only 15 amps of power. This meant when we were using our 1500 watt heater in the rig it was using pretty much all the power and plugging in another heating devices like a blanket would certainly have blown a fuse or circuit breaker.

Be aware of what's running at the same time if you are limited in power.

Same thing with a 12 volt blanket. There are limitations with a rig's battery too and using too much stuff will cause the batteries to drain quicker than with less load.

Functionally speaking an electrical blanket is okay. Power wise you have to be a little careful to ensure you avoid problems.

btw - Wasy's fiver probably has plenty of power and should have no problems with blankets or much of anything especially if it's a 50 amp rig (like mine). When we had our popup, we were much more limited.


----------

